# كيف تكون خبير artcam



## salah_design (23 مايو 2010)

في البداية اسعد الله اوقاتكم جميعا
​ارجوا من الاخوة ان يعتبروا هذه المشاركة عبارة عن حوار ونقاش

اخواني من اهم الامور التي يجب على المتعلم او الباحث عن العلم في برامج التصميم ان يمتاز بالتفكير الابداعي

*فعلى متعلم برامج التصميم عامة و artcam خاصة ان يكون صاحب تفكير ابداعي
كما يجب عليه ان يتدرب على التفكير الابداعي فهو يساعد على التكيف باساليب ناجحة ومتفوقة مع التطورات العلمية والتكنولوجية

والمقصود بالتفكير الابداعي
هو نشاط عقلي مركب وهادف توجهه رغبة قوية في البحث عن حلول ابداعية تتصف بالطلاقة والمرونة والاصالة والاثراء بالتفاصيل نتيجه الألهام والخيال والتفاعل النشط بين الفرد والخبرة والموقف

خصائص التفكير الابداعي:
الطلاقة : يقصد بها عدد من الافكار التي ممكن ان يستدعيها الانسان وسرعة وسهولة ذلك منها :
أ ) الطلاقة الفكرية : اعطاء اكبر عدد ممكن من الاحتمالات
ب) طلاقة الاشكال : القدرة على رسم اكبر عدد ممكن من الاشكال نتيجة التعرف الى مثيرات محدده

الاصالة : وتعني الخبرة والقدرة على ابتكار طرائق لافكار جديدة غير مألوفة 
المرونة : تغيير الانسان لمسار تفكيره لتغير مثير او متطلبات الموقف
التفاصيل : قدرة الانسان المبدع على اضافة تفاصيل جديده تسهم في اغناء الفكرة وتطويرها
خصائص الانسان المبدع:
شخصية مستقلة - المرونة الفكرية - يهتم بالتفاصيل

العقبات التي تواجه التفكير الابداعي
ضعف الثقة بالنفس - التشبع - الحماس الزائد

واخيرا اخواني:
وضعت هذه المشاركة لكي تكون او خطوة للمتعلم نحو الوصول لما يرجوه لنفسه فمعرفته الامور النظرية توصله لمعرفة الامور العملية 
نصيحتي للاخوة ان لا تكونوا كمن يعمل ثم يفكر بل كونوا كمن يفكر كثيرا ثم يعمل
تحياتي للجميع واتمنى ان يصل الجميع لكي يكونوا خبراء في جميع مجالات الحياة



*


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك اخي صلاح موضوع جميل مشكور على طرحه و تعلم اي برنامج كاد يحتاج الى تفرغ لهذا العمل و الدقة بكتابة الارقام و حساب الابعاد و متابعة الارقام ايضا على الماكينة و الإرادة القوية كل هذه العوامل تساعد على التعلم 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي صلاح بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه النافع 
وهداك إلى فعل كل ما هو خير ومفيد

بالنسبة للعقبات التي تقابل المبدع

اوفقك على ما تفضلت به ولكن لي إضافات
نعم ضعف الثقة بالنفس عقبه ولذلك لا تنظر للمشكلة من الخارج بل القي بنفسك في بحر المشكلة وابدأ بالسباحة واعلم أنك ستصبح سباحا ماهرا لكن اذا نظرت من الخارج ولم تغامر فستظل بالخارج

ماذا تقصد بالتشبع؟؟؟؟

وبالنسبة للحماس فهو مطلوب ولكن بحكمة ووقار ويجب أن يقترن بالصبر حتى تنجز ما تريد

وهناك عقبات أخرى منها

أصدقاء السوء والمثبطين والمحبطين

فهناك أناس لا يريدون فعل شيء أكثر من الكلام والثرثرة والفزلكة وتضييع وقت اخوانهم الآخرين وتأخير تقدمهم

وعلى كل مبدع عدم لاهتمام بهؤلاء وتجاهلهم

ليس الإبداع دايما من صفات الشخصيات المستقلة بل هناك صور من الابداع الجماعي هائلة ورهيبه منها مثلا تجربة الدكتور احمد زويل فقد قال في لقاء من لقاءاته وهو الحاصل على نوبل في الفزياء ان ما حققه ليس مجهودا منفردا بل هو ثمرة عمل فريق متكامل كل في تخصصه

وأهم ما قاله الدكتور انهم هناك لا يضعون أقفالا على ادواتهم ومعاملهم بل هي مفتوحه دائما كل عضو في فريق العمل يؤدي مرحلته ثم ينصرف ويأتي آخر يقرأ تقرير النتائج ويكمل العمل 

عجبا المفروض أن نكون نحن المسلمين والعرب هكذا ولكن الاستعمار زرع فينا الخيانة و التخوين والخوف من الآخرين

نسأل الله أن يصلحنا ويصلح أحوالنا


----------



## hane hane (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكمasmk8


----------



## hane hane (15 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو الرد


----------



## khaled farag (16 أغسطس 2010)

hane hane قال:


> السلام عليكمasmk8


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاتة


----------



## islamdesing (20 أغسطس 2010)

اريد تعليم لهذا البرنامج لو فى حد عندة تعليم ياريت مايبخلش علينا


----------



## farag/hh (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*الرد*

:28: شكرا لكم جميعا ولكن ارد منكم شئ وهو ان يكون التوجيه صحيح بدون تضيع وقت على العضو المتصفح حيث انه يخرج من الموضوع الذى يبحث فيه الى موضيع اخرى :18::58::72::73:


----------



## حسن توما (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ايها الاحبة
فعلا ان التعاون هو اهم مراحل النجاح
و الانسان كما يقول رسولنا الكريم عندما يموت يخلو عمله الا من ثلاث
صدقة جارية او علم ينتفع به او ولد صالح يدعو له
وفقنا الله جميعا الحصول على الثلاثة وان قل نصيبنا فعلى واحدة
وهذا المنتدى الكريم يتيح لنا الحصول على واحدة الا وهي العلم النافع
اخواني الاعزاء انا اريد ان اتعلم الرسم على ال ارت كام كما اريد ان اتعلم كيف استفيد من رسومات الاوتوكاد في الارت كام ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## salah_design (4 مايو 2011)

حسن توما قال:


> السلام عليكم ايها الاحبة
> فعلا ان التعاون هو اهم مراحل النجاح
> و الانسان كما يقول رسولنا الكريم عندما يموت يخلو عمله الا من ثلاث
> صدقة جارية او علم ينتفع به او ولد صالح يدعو له
> ...


وعليكم السلام
بارك الله بك
وتابع معنا المواضيع وان شاء الله سوف تخرج بعلم ينفعك
اشكر لك مرورك


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (11 مايو 2011)

لماذا نجد دائماً عناوين المشاركات جذابة وبراقة ... وعند الدخول فيها لا نجد من المحتوى سوى مجاملات وإطراءات على العنوان فقط أما المحتوى فحدث ولا حرج ... أرجوا منكم أن تقوموا بعمل إحصاء لعدد المشاركات التى تتحدث عن تعليم الأرت كام ... وتصفيتها للخروج بموضوع متكامل ومفيد ... ؟؟؟ 
نرجوا الاهتمام بالمحتوى وليس العنوان فقط ... فحتى الآن لم أصل لمشاركة تعليمية للأرت كام يستفيد منها المبتدىء مثل العبد لله ... 
جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً
ومعذرة ...


----------



## hamza hamza (13 مايو 2011)

بحاجة الى دروس عن كيفية الحفر والقص على الرواتر من خلال برنامج ارت كام 
اذا كان هناك معلومات قيمة او دوره مقابل فلوس مستعد للدفع


----------



## hamza hamza (13 مايو 2011)

*بحاجة الى دروس عن كيفية الحفر والقص على الرواتر من خلال برنامج ارت كام 
اذا كان هناك معلومات قيمة او دوره مقابل فلوس مستعد للدفع*
عنواني [email protected]​


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

hamza hamza قال:


> *بحاجة الى دروس عن كيفية الحفر والقص على الرواتر من خلال برنامج ارت كام *
> 
> *اذا كان هناك معلومات قيمة او دوره مقابل فلوس مستعد للدفع*
> 
> عنواني [email protected]​


ضفتك عندي على الهوت اخي
راسلني على
[email protected]


----------



## salah_design (16 مايو 2011)

adel_sebaey1 قال:


> لماذا نجد دائماً عناوين المشاركات جذابة وبراقة ... وعند الدخول فيها لا نجد من المحتوى سوى مجاملات وإطراءات على العنوان فقط أما المحتوى فحدث ولا حرج ... أرجوا منكم أن تقوموا بعمل إحصاء لعدد المشاركات التى تتحدث عن تعليم الأرت كام ... وتصفيتها للخروج بموضوع متكامل ومفيد ... ؟؟؟
> نرجوا الاهتمام بالمحتوى وليس العنوان فقط ... فحتى الآن لم أصل لمشاركة تعليمية للأرت كام يستفيد منها المبتدىء مثل العبد لله ...
> جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً
> ومعذرة ...


اسعد الله اوقاتك اخي
صدقني يا اخي انك ظلمت بكلماتك بعض الاخوه ولا استثني نفسي
الحقيقة اتفق معك بجزئية مما طرحت 
ولكن انا شخصيا كنت ادعوا جميع الاخوه لوضع دروس 
وانا كنت اضع دروس واعلم الكثير من الخوة بالملتقى وتستطيع ان تتاكد من مشاركاتي ومن الدروس التي اضعها ولكني تغيبت لفترة بسبب بعض الظروف
وتستطيع تتبع مشاركاتي ومواضيعي للتاكد من كلامي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## eng.hamada adel (17 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى صلاح اللهم زيدنا ايمان وعلم


----------



## salah_design (17 مايو 2011)

eng.hamada adel قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى صلاح اللهم زيدنا ايمان وعلم


وفيك بارك يا اخي
اللهم امين 
اشكرك على المرور
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## maher ereksoussi (1 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ العزيز حمزة
أنا أعطي دورات ببرنامج الأرتكام بسورية,وأقوم بشرح البرنامج
بشكل كامل مع نوتة مرفقة باللغةالعربية ومع المساعدة بالتصميم والتشغيل
بعد الدورة
إذاكان الموضوع يعنييك يمكن لنا التراسل علىالايميل
maher.erek-hotmail.com
والسلام عليكم


----------



## cnc-2010 (1 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ziyad9911 (5 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخ صلاح انا زياد زرتني قبل سنه في المصنع واريد انتكلمني او2 9 7 4 8 1 5 9 7 0


----------



## ziyad9911 (5 أغسطس 2011)

*****


----------



## الحسـن (25 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوة الافاضل ابحث عن اى معلومات لتشغيل ماكينة حفر خشب cnc باستخدام artcam 
ارجو من الاخوه ذوى الخبره الا يبخلو عنا بالمساعده ولو بالبسيط 
مثلا 
- طريقة عمل ديزين بسيط على الارت كام
- طريقة استخراج الديزين من الارت كام وتصديره الى الماكينة بشكل سريع ودون الحاجه الى برامج معقده اخرى . وهذا هو الجزء المهم 
فارجوا الا تبخلو عنا وجزاكم الله كل خير للاسف اقيم بمصر والاخوه من سورريا وفلسطين فان وجد طريقه للتراسل او احد يمكن ان يفيد من مصر han[email protected]


----------



## nabilco (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي على الموضوع


----------



## ayman ramly (6 نوفمبر 2013)

hane hane قال:


> السلام عليكمasmk8


_وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاتة_​

​


----------



## ayman ramly (6 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لكم جميعا​


----------

